# Difference Between Broken Tri and Broken Black Tort?



## Walter (Aug 28, 2012)

I understand what the difference _should_ be, broken black tort should be different shades of brown with some black and a white base, and broken tri should be orange and black with a white base. However,

This is my old holland lop Toby that I sold to a breeder, she calls him broken black tort.
http://sidneysbunnybarn.weebly.com/uploads/7/5/2/4/7524596/9131960_orig.jpg

But this is my baby Walter, who is supposed to be broken tri, but he looks pretty much like Toby, he had black on his nose and on his back.
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg33...38&filename=20120719162513782.jpg&res=landing

Toby has lighter color brown, almost orange, and Walter's orange can be dark, almost blondish-brown. So, is there an exact rule of difference?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually, I think they are both broken black tort.


----------



## Walter (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!
It's very possible... Walter does seem a little tortish to me, he looks more often darkish strawberry blonde than orange.

I also understand that all colors are unique and can sometimes be hard to classify.

Anyway, here are more pics just in case anyone else wants to give input.
http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/3114/walterbabypics.png/


----------



## KittyKatMe (Aug 29, 2012)

Just out of curiosity; who told you that Walter was a Tricolor?


----------



## Walter (Aug 29, 2012)

The breeder told me he was either tri or chocolate tri. He does have small black spots on his head and lower back, although they could be dark chocolate. Both his parents are broken black, but his dam has put out several broken/solid orange/fawns, tricolors, and also japanese blacks. She must have it in her heritage. Walter's siblings are 2charlie blacks and one very <10% broken orange.

Here is a photo of them:

http://sidneysbunnybarn.weebly.com/uploads/7/5/2/4/7524596/9803325_orig.jpg


[line]
_The photo links above seem broken... here are fixed links... sry
__[url]http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/3114/walterbabypics.png_[/url]
_[url]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/20120719162513782.jpg/_[/url]


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 29, 2012)

I think he is a tort. I am definitely not experienced in figuring out genes but from how he looks its more shaded to me. The spots are really defined even with lops longer hairs. Here is a pic of a tri color holland and you can see how defined the spots are and that they are all over the body.







I think there is something such as a torted tri but Im not sure how that happens genetically.


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 29, 2012)

aww they are soo cut i wish it was mine


----------



## Walter (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel like, if Walter is a tri, he is not very well marked, and would not be a very good show bunny, because like the photo above, he should be evenly marked with a good amount of orange and black and the showable amount of white. Walter almost has no black... but it (or dark chocolate) is there nonetheless. That bunny above is probably a champion, very evenly and beautifullymarked.

And Itoo feel like there is such a thing as a tort tri, and have googledit but have found pretty much nothing, mostly just stuff on chocolate tri's. I think I will start another thread asking about that and its genetics.


----------



## SablePoints (Aug 29, 2013)

Walter is not a tri, he could be a broken tort OR a broken tort otter which explains the lighter coloration. I have had tort otters and the 'tan' gene removes the shaded look and makes it look slightly lighter. Just Google a tort otter u will see what I mean.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 29, 2013)

if he has darker spots on his head and back he could be a torted tricolour. 

In the one picture that I could see he looks to be a broken black tort, but since I can't see the spots you are referring to I can't tell you. I've gotten tris that are VERY lightly marked with the third colour and when mature, unless you knew where to look for the dark colour it wasn't easily seen.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm having trouble extracting links from Google. But if you go to Google and search "tri color Holland Lop," it will bring up a number of tri-color rabbits.

Tort is a shaded color so the brown and gray will be more uniform over the body. Tri colors are actually orange and black, so their color will be more vibrant and the black appears as obvious black spots.

Genetically, they are both recessive genes.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Walter said:


> I feel like, if Walter is a tri, he is not very well marked, and would not be a very good show bunny, because like the photo above, he should be evenly marked with a good amount of orange and black and the showable amount of white. Walter almost has no black... but it (or dark chocolate) is there nonetheless. That bunny above is probably a champion, very evenly and beautifullymarked.
> 
> And Itoo feel like there is such a thing as a tort tri, and have googledit but have found pretty much nothing, mostly just stuff on chocolate tri's. I think I will start another thread asking about that and its genetics.



Could you take another picture of him now of his back and crown? Also a side picture? I was looking at this picture and I saw some dots on the top of the crown that could be an indicator he is a tri. I think he is poorly marked tri but he does have some indicator of being a tri.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 29, 2013)

Guys, this topic is a year old and the OP has not posted in 8 months.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> Guys, this topic is a year old and the OP has not posted in 8 months.



I didn't even notice! I just saw it under recent post and decided to take a look!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 29, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## ladysown (Aug 30, 2013)

oops.... though I need to correct something... tricolours are also fawn/chocolate or cream/blue.  either way, hopefully that rabbit is being a good pet for him.


----------

